# training two puppies



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, I was wondering what you all think about training puppies together. Today Jonas is 7 months old and Ruby is 3 months and 6 days. Up until now I have been letting them sleep together, eat together, go potty together, and have play time with their mommy together. I lay down Jonas's food first and pick him up first, most everything I start with him. My husband mentioned last night that he thinks the baby is a dogs dog not a peoples dog. I don't think that is true, she seems like a snuggle bunny. My husband is gone alot for work, 10 days at the mine and 4 days at home so i think that Ruby just doesn't know him that well yet. But it still got me thinking that maybe they should be separated except at certain times for play until they are older. I do know that Ruby has never cried at night and that is because she is with Jonas. What do you all think?
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I always wanted G&M to not overly depend on each other. I did what you're doing but I also made sure there were times when me or my husband were spending 1:1 time with either dog. For example, sometimes I take them for a walk one by one, instead of walking both together. Or I will take one out with me for an errand while husband is at home with the other dog. In my opinion it's healthy for dogs to not get codependent.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Having Maltese and Yorkies most of my adult life, I have observed that the Yorkies are more independent than the Maltese. Yorkies are loving and sweet, but not so baby like as a Maltese. Sometimes they will go off by themselves or curl up with each other. They don't always want to be on your lap or right with you. I think that it makes for a perfect match with a Maltese. All four of mine are very close in age, two being trained at the same time. Now they are not dependent on each other at all. 

I take turns taking them places, and sometimes I go into another room with just one. 
You will notice the difference in personalities of the Yorkie compared to a Maltese. They'll be friends, but you will always be the "Apple of their Eye.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I would not separate them at home, they learn a lot from each other but it is important to give them undivided attention, 1:1 training etc. I do walk them together a lot but do walk them separate at least 3 times a week as Dom likes to walk 25 min and Ben would walk 1 hour. I also take them out with me to run errands, one at time.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I was so surprised by what my husband said because to me my little Yorkie seems happier than Jonas to snuggle up to my neck and sleep, Jonas my malt seems a little independent, he loves to play so much. To get him to snuggle I have hold him for awhile until he calms down. Ruby my yorkie, never misses the opportunity to be held and snuggled. I guess that will probably change when they are a little older. I always feel guilty if I don't take Jonas with me everywhere that I take Ruby. the first time I took her by herself was when she got her shot on friday. Did any of you have the problem of feeling guilty about giving the new baby attention without the first baby. I can't believe I am having such a problem with feeling guilty that Jonas might feel left out.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't feel guilty at all, I feel good knowing how important it is to address each of them according to their personality. Not all dogs like to snuggle and that's fine too, the more we learn about them the better. They have all my attention and are well taken care of. I tell each of them, you're my favorite big boy, you're my favorite baby boy and you're my favorite girl.

It's important to know that most of the feelings we attribute to them are our feelings. Dogs are easy, we are the ones that complicate it.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Beatriz, you are so right I just needed to be reminded! I lost my beloved Jamie just before Jonas came home. So I over protected him and he in return helped ease my pain and grief. He helped me through such a hard time that I almost forgot he isn't human.
Thanks again


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

djackson59 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I was so surprised by what my husband said because to me my little Yorkie seems happier than Jonas to snuggle up to my neck and sleep, Jonas my malt seems a little independent, he loves to play so much. To get him to snuggle I have hold him for awhile until he calms down. Ruby my yorkie, never misses the opportunity to be held and snuggled. I guess that will probably change when they are a little older. I always feel guilty if I don't take Jonas with me everywhere that I take Ruby. the first time I took her by herself was when she got her shot on friday. Did any of you have the problem of feeling guilty about giving the new baby attention without the first baby. I can't believe I am having such a problem with feeling guilty that Jonas might feel left out.



My favorite quote on this is "It is more important to treat all your dogs fairly than treating them equally." Every dog has different needs and as long as you fulfill those to the best of your ability, there's no need to be guilty.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I have another question, I am training them to potty on a artificial grass patch in the house. So at night I have them in a crate together but the door is always open so they can get up and go potty during the night, (they are enclosed in an x-pen). I am thinking about changing to having them each have their own crate. My question is do you think that I should have them each in their own x-pen with their crate open or should I start getting them use to having their crate shut and let them out myself at night? 
Debbie


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It really depends on what you want. We don't have a potty pad in the bedroom and the dogs either hold it in or wake me up if they want to go out. For this reason I trained them by closing the crate door.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow this thread is wandering to different things. As to dogs dog I think there are those & we don't make them that way. I've only had one dogs dog. 
I crate mine @ night & he has only once woke me up to be let out in 2 years.  He is right next to our bed. The only trouble with crating them together is the dog might not tolerate or be happy crated by himself. Dogs are such creatures of habit. You maybe helping him be co-dependent on the other dog by doing this.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, I wanted to clarify, when I was closing the crates to train them, they were in separate crates. Now Gustave is fully trained and I don't close the crate. Mieka sleeps on the bed with us but she's not a 100% on waking us up if she's on the bed so if she hasn't pooped after dinner she goes in her crate with door closed. She will definitely wake us up if she's in the crate. Then I take her out and she joins us on our bed after that.


----------

